# CMX Android Tablett passwort zurücksetzen



## appl_ (20. August 2013)

*CMX Android Tablett passwort zurücksetzen*

Hallo Leute,

Würde gerne wissen wie ich das Passwort bei einem CMX Android Tablett zurücksetzen kann?

Wäre echt dankbar für hilfen.

LG


----------



## mickythebeagle (20. August 2013)

*AW: CMX Android Tablett passwort zurücksetzen*

im Menu auf Werkseinstellung. dann ist alles so wie vom Werk aus.

Um welches Android gehts denn, das sollteste auch schreiben ?
Denn ich habe keine lust jetzt zu Googlen für Dich


----------



## appl_ (20. August 2013)

*AW: CMX Android Tablett passwort zurücksetzen*

Weis leider nur das es ein AQUILA 097-1016 ist.

Da ich ja nicht reinkomme ohne Passwort.

LG


----------



## appl_ (21. August 2013)

*AW: CMX Android Tablett passwort zurücksetzen*

Gibt es wirklich dafür keine Hilfe ?? 

Habe schon komplett google durchsucht und nichts gefunden, ich weis nichtmal wie ich ihn zurücksetzen kann wegen dem Screenlock.


----------



## guss (22. August 2013)

*AW: CMX Android Tablett passwort zurücksetzen*

Wenn Du das Passwort oft genug falsch eingibst, kann man sich irgendwann mit Hilfe des GoogleAccounts verifizieren und das Gerät entsperren.


----------

